# Bellator MMA considering adding women's division, has engaged in preliminary talks wi



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Bellator MMA considering adding women's division, has engaged in preliminary talks with Gina Carano (link)*
> 
> By Ariel Helwani @arielhelwani on Aug 12 2014, 4:37p
> 
> ...


Seems like they are interested in cashing in on the few remaining active 145 pound WMMA fighters they worked with in EliteXC and SF, and Gina Carano.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Good Stuff.

I hope Carano signs on the dotted line.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think they would simply look at cashing in on Carano and a couple of other still active names 145 at most, something with Viacom and Carano in a promotional deal tied in as well wouldn't surprise me. For someone like her, Viacom plays a significant role in negotiation's I'd imagine since they could find uses for her beyond the cage. This could also be a ploy to leverage a better deal from Zuffa if she actually is interested in going there, I've never been convinced that is the case really though. Not really convinced Carano is all that interested in getting back in the cage at all really.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Why not.... Scott Coker is the damn god father of Womans MMA.

He brought our attention to Rowsey, Tate, Cyborg, Carano, Carmouch, Baszler and Co.... when Dana White and Zuffa were scoffing at them..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The whole problem with this rumor is that Gina Carano is still technically under contract with Zuffa. Her contract with Strikeforce is still a Zuff asset. The only thing I can think of that this would be is a ploy for Gina to get the UFC to match a Bellator contract.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Could work well for Gina.... Viacom could out bid Zuffa all day here.. 

Interesing to say the least..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They can outbid Zuffa for millenia if they want but Zuffa has her on contract. So if they wanted to block a contract with Bellator they've got that. Unless of course they release her but I doubt it.


----------

